# National Guard called to Ferguson



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/08/19/us/ferguson-missouri-protests.html?_r=0&referrer=

Fire bombs, Molotov cocktails and gunfire.... yeah, LE dosen't need anything more than a riot shield and a helmet. LE responds with non-lethal force to counter what I would consider deadly force. So much for peaceful protest... in the name of Justice.









Why don't the police politely ask them to stop?

Looting in Ferguson Riots after Mike Brown killed&#8230;: 




According to some, we should let this behavior continue.... how dare police try to stop this peaceful protest.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Like many cases, the peaceful majority is irrelevant. Unfortunately there are always some who just won't be peaceful. I would have called the NG in a lot sooner. Like after the first night of curfew. Oh well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

take away the cameras, that would stop a lot of what is happening now. No publicity means the thrillseekers won't show up after awhile. Aside from that, anyone caught looting, arrested and locked up for 60 days under martial law. No trial, no get out of jail free, 60 days in the brig. That will stop the rest of them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There is some truth to that. As always, the few screw it up for the whole.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If, as most of us agree, looting and burning are not paths to justice, why did the good people of Ferguson countenance such destructive behavior by the mob?
One has to assume that the looting and burning mob were made up of a...well...minority of Ferguson residents. Right?
Well then, where was the majority of Ferguson residents while it was going on?

I suggest that the appropriate behavior by the good citizens of Ferguson would've been to line up in front of the businesses which serve them, to act as a protective shield.
Certainly, the result would've been the preservation of those necessary businesses.
But were I a Ferguson business owner, I would now be thinking long and hard about re-opening.

I don't want to come across as, well, racist, but I have to "call 'em as I see 'em." As I understand it, 66% of the residents of Ferguson are Black...and probably 100% of the rioters, looters, and burners were also Black.
So if a solid line of good, Black citizens had been protecting the stores, does anyone here believe that the rioting Black, um, citizens would've attacked and harmed the people in those good-citizen protective lines?

But my bet is that the good citizens of Ferguson were all at home, watching the rioting on TV, and, almost as one person, shaking their collective heads and saying, "Tsk, tsk."

Bad things happen when good people do nothing.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve, I think that the mob mentality had taken over and the (apparently) overwhelming urge to get free stuff during the chaos would make the rioters attack those "good citizens " who would stand against them... whether they were their fellow residents or not.

We're talking about FREE stuff... just there for the taking, and they can simply justify it as seeking justice or protesting... losing no sleep after literally destroying their own community.

There is no reason a tragedy should be used as an excuse to act like savages.








Wonder if he has a carry permit for that handgun in his pants?


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hope he blows his junk off


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

National Guard , Yikes. People in NE Ohio cringe at that idea.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> Steve, I think that the mob mentality had taken over and the (apparently) overwhelming urge to get free stuff during the chaos would make the rioters attack those "good citizens " who would stand against them... whether they were their fellow residents or not.
> 
> We're talking about FREE stuff... just there for the taking, and they can simply justify it as seeking justice or protesting... losing no sleep *after literally destroying their own community*.
> 
> There is no reason a tragedy should be used as an excuse to act like savages...[emphasis added]


Oh, I agree with you.
But still, I strongly believe that the "good people" are supposed to try to maintain civilization, and that it's wrong to give in to the forces of evil, chaos, and crime.

And about reopening those businesses...
I am reminded that, after the Watts Riots in Los Angeles, during which the idiots and looters burned down every business in their own neighborhood, subsequently the "good people" of Watts still complained to city government that there was no longer a grocery store within three miles of their community, and that somehow city government should _force_ one of the supermarket chains which had previously served the Watts area to rebuild and reopen.
The result? The "good people" of Watts did without a supermarket for the next 10 years. They also did without clothing stores, shoe stores, furniture stores, TV stores, and even gas stations.
McDonald's rebuilt, though. Served Watts right.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This town needs an enema!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Reports have said that Ferguson has been "ripe" for this kind / type of activity for quite a while now. Meaning that racial tension has been an issue for some time now. 

Obviously, this is all that it took for it to erupt.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Seems like the situation keeps getting worse. Now people are coming from other states to riot. They really needed to get control of this situation from the start.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It is starting to really get out of hand, and fast.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> ...Now people are coming from other states to riot...


Have any Palestinians or al Qaida members shown up yet?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have any Palestinians or al Qaida members shown up yet?


No to many illegals on the freeway making travel difficult.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have any Palestinians or al Qaida members shown up yet?


I did just see something where ISIS has been invited.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> I did just see something where ISIS has been invited.


ISIS: The "Syria killers."

I think that the US has enough serial killers already.

:yawinkle: :anim_lol:

Q: Serial killers? Are Snap, Crackle, and Pop in jeopardy?
A: No. They're appearing on "Wheel of Fortune."


----------

